
Google May Close Operations in China - niyazpk
http://video.nytimes.com/video/2010/01/12/business/1247466517265/google-may-close-operations-in-china.html
======
newhouseb
The level by which Google intends to "negotiate" with the Chinese Gov't is
truly bizarre. On one hand, I'm hoora-ing for someone finally growing some
balls, but on the other hand, I know from experience that - "negotiate" with
the Chinese on Chinese turf and the Chinese will always win, especially with a
company as inconsequential (in China) as Google. It's also the first time I
can recall outside of the Eastern Bloc where cyberattacks have spurred a
policy change. I feel like I'm reading a sci-fi novel...

~~~
andreyf
It's bullshit. The man tightens his lips and pushes up his chin every time he
doesn't believe what he just said. In particular:

 _Drummond: "With what we know now - that there's been an attack that's
targeted towards Chinese dissidents, we just no longer, in good conscience,
can continue to censor ourselves."_

 _Kudlow: "You're saying those conversations [with the Chinese government] are
ahead of you, not behind you?" Drummond: "I think that's correct."_

 _Drummond: "Our revenue from the China business are truly immaterial [face
relaxed], so it's not going to have an effect on our core business, one way or
the other. [lips tight]"_

And, of course, the last bit about this being something about "noble,
American, capitalism". But what's more upsetting, IMO, is how painfully
obvious Kudlow's avoidance of the question regarding Google's talks with China
between December and now have been. He plays along like this is a move without
any Google/China back-story. What crap!

~~~
ntoshev
He showed signs of stress, but I interpreted it as pressure not to say
something he is not allowed to. Also he showed a lot of contempt for the
Chinese government and some towards the journalist (after "I'm glad to be
here"). Also he was happy to hear the last part about Google taking highly
moral position - I think he believes it.

------
andreyf
"Did the cyber-terrorists penetrate the GMail?"

While some of the details in this interview were welcome, this kind of
technical competency makes me want to cry. No professional in any field should
be incapable of understanding this kind of security discussion in the year
2010.

------
jacquesm
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1048800>

